# Sparkling ale recipe



## jkhlt1210 (21/6/14)

G'day guys looking to make a coopers Sparkling Ale brew. Any suggestions on recipe?


----------



## jkhlt1210 (21/6/14)

Actually or better yet what about a recipe using the coopers IPA can???


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/6/14)

Grab a tin of Coopers Pale Ale and a tin of malt and some extra (500g) of dry malt.

You might need some more POR hops as well.


----------



## indica86 (21/6/14)

http://www.coopers.com.au/#/diy-beer/beer-recipes/ale/detail/coopers-sparkling-ale/


----------



## maaark (21/6/14)

I did a brew last month using the sparkling ale can and recommend you make it a higher gravity brew as per indica's link. Mine was about 4% and turned out very sweet to begin with. Took a month in the bottle for the sweetness to lose its edge. 

Otherwise, Coopers recipe of the month right now is a Hop Slam IPA. Let us know what you decide to do


----------



## Bribie G (21/6/14)

Makes a pretty good knockoff. You'll need to buy two or three longnecks of Sparkling, drink them and culture the yeast from the bottom of the bottles, it's mostly in the yeast.


----------



## ManVsBeer (22/6/14)

Bribie G said:


> You'll need to buy two or three longnecks of Sparkling, drink them and culture the yeast from the bottom of the bottles, it's mostly in the yeast.


+1

I've been out of the game for a while, but if you use Coopers yeast you're onto a winner. Done it plenty of times. I am culturing some right now and i have no idea what I'm going to use it for. Amber ale I think with a "Coopers taste".


----------



## boyracer (23/6/14)

^^^ I read/heard somewhere that Coopers coldcrash the 'primary' yeast out and add a different strain to the bottle conditioning? BS or not?
Coopers website has recommendation on culturing from bottles so i say BS.
Think i will be trying this next brew myself.


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/14)

Little Creatures do that, but not Coopers. They are keen to promote home brewing for some odd reason  - that's why their longnecks are still heavy glass prise-offs.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/14)

Bribie G said:


> Little Creatures do that, but not Coopers. They are keen to promote home brewing for some odd reason  - that's why their longnecks are still heavy glass prise-offs.


I had a chance to ask Dr Tim Cooper about the yeast and bottles.....and all things beer.

He told me that they tried to dry their brewery yeast but it just didnt work sucesfully, so they had to go to a different dried strain for the kits, but he strongly recomended re-cultering the bottle yeast. He also explained that they went to the stronger crown seal bottles because of home brewers. They also use liquid sugar for primming bottles & kegs.


----------



## gsouth82 (23/6/14)

When I did the Coopers tour last year they said they filter their beer before bottling to remove the yeast from the fermentation stage and then add priming sugar and fresh yeast to the bottle for conditioning. They didn't say it was different yeast so I assume its the same yeast strain as the original they used to ferment.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (23/6/14)

Ok so obviously one day I really have to reculture the yeast!


----------

